# Citizen Bullhead Hybrid



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I bought a NOS unopened Citizen Bullhead SS case complete with back, movement support ring, stem, crown and crystal on eBay a couple of months back and finally got round to trying one of my bullhead movements in it.

I've never been happy with the gold/gilt plated alloy cased version (see bottom pic), so took out it's movement complete with gold dial and popped it in this SS case. Before I did this, I didn't think a gold dial would look good in a SS case...but I think this looks superb









Also rather like the hexagonal version of the bullhead case...the genuine new Citizen bracelet also came off eBay for US$7...bought 2 of them!




























and the original case and movement:










Cheers

Paul


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

What a difference as case makes
















Real nice Paul


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Very nice Paul,


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Paul,

I'm jealous....I want one...........

Roger


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Thank, Roy.

Do you know what dial colours where originally put in these hexagon cases? I'm not sure I ever seen an original hex one....

Thanks

Paul


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I've only seen silver dials in them before.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Roy said:


> I've only seen silver dials in them before.


Glad I didn't sell you my Silver one then


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I have not seen many of the hex cases so they could have been made in other colours too,


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I have a hexagonal cased Bullhead and that's a black dial with silver subdials. It could do with a redial really as the one fitted is a bit dull/faded. Nice watch though


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Looks really cool....chunky..









Jason

P.S. The watch I mean...not calling you names


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Jason


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I love those orange hands, now if it was a blue dial I'd just cream!

fantastic case! Nice job chunky...... err I mean Paul.

Jason I'm gonna keep thinking of SH as Chunky now!


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

PG,

I've just posted the blue-dialled version in the Photo Gallery









Cheers

Chunky


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Oh err I don't think i can controll myself!


----------



## Fred (Feb 23, 2003)

Paul, that looks dead good, well done, fred.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Roger,

You wanted one...

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vie...=ADME:B:SS:UK:1

Cheers

Paul


----------



## seiko6139 (Aug 25, 2003)

That's a really nice watch Paul! I've never had a Citizen chrono, are they as well made as the Seiko ones?

Ian


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I have just bought 30 Citizen bullhead chrono's . They will be here is about a week.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

seiko6139 said:


> That's a really nice watch Paul! I've never had a Citizen chrono, are they as well made as the Seiko ones?
> 
> Ian


Ian,

They seem to be, but Roy would be a better judge. They're certainly alot smaller in diameter and thickness. Quick set day-date, although I challenge anyone who doesn't know the 8110 movement to work out the sequence to do quick set on the day









It's a flyback chrono hand windable. I like them alot and I have both 6138/6139 Seikos and 8100/8110 Citizens. My only warning would be not to get an alloy cased version; the plastic movement ring spaces are often broken or missing.

Cheers

Paul


----------

